# Kindle for PC - Free



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

In case you haven't already heard, Amazon provides free software that allows reading kindle books on your PC!  (some other devices too!)









[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/kindle/pc[/ame]

I've purchased (and bookmarked for future purchase) several books already, inluding:


The other end of the leash (this and the next few by Patricia McConnell)
The Cautious Canine
Family Friendly Dog Training
How to be the leader of the pack, and have your dog love you for it.
For the love of a dog.
The power of positive dog training, by Pat Miller
Training your dog: the step by step manual, by Volhard and Fisher
The dog listener: Learn how to communicate with your dog for willing cooperation, by Jan Fennell
Try tracking: the puppy tracking primer, by Corolyn A. Krause
How to be your dogs best friend, and, The art of raising a puppy, by the monks of a new skate.
Bones Would Rain from the Sky: Deepening Our Relationships with Dogs, by Suzanne Clothier
etc!
I've only started reading a few of these, but I had them available to read within a minute or so of purchasing it - pretty cool! :wild:

While there is a very large selection of books for the Kindle, there were a lot of GSD specific books that were not. If you see some like this, there's a link to "let the publisher know that you'd like to read this book on Kindle" - just one click and you've bumped that count...

Would love to hear any titles that you may recommend.
Bruce.


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

For whatever reason, the link doesn't seem to work here.

Please try copy and pasting the following to your browser:









www.amazon.com/*KindleForPC*

Sorry for the bother!


----------

